# how to draw perspective in CAD.



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

hi,

i have a problem in ZWCAD in that i am finding it very difficult to draw a perspective view in CAD, I am self thought in CAD and am an amateur.

usually in work they ask me to draw very simple 2d plans and elevations, which is fine, but ive been asked to do a "3d" perspective drawing and i am struggling.

i have drawn an elevation and plan, just need a perspective view!
I can vaguely remember how to do 2 point perspective from my brief study of technical graphics in school many years ago, but i am finding it difficult to do in CAD! is there an easier way than 2 point??

ive attached a screen shot to show where i am. (not very far)

any suggestions or alternative ways to do perspective would be much appreciated.


----------



## cmorejava (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is one possible solution for you;

You didn't say if the program you are using is 2D or 3D, from the screen shot it looks like 3D. If it is 2D, you might consider recreating it in Sketchup. If your drawing is not too complex it might be worth the effort, I am self taught too and Sketchup is easy to learn and will yield the results you are looking for, plus knowing a 3D program might help you at work and will certainly help your resume. 

Depending on the file format of the program you are using you might be able to export into Sketchup.The down side to Sketchup is, if you down buy the Pro version you can not import/export DWG drawings.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

cmorejava is right, you really need to build a 3d model. i don't like google sketchup, but it's free and not complicated. having a look at the ZWCAD website it seems like it can build 3d models though.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys!

bosses have just bought me a copy of solidworks (after much nagging by me)

have now made the model!!:grin: check pic.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

while i've never used solidworks i've read it's a good program. welcome to the world of 3d. of course the 4th dimension is beckoning.


----------

